

Ask HN: What would you change about Yelp? - palidanx

For those who use Yelp, what if anything would you want to change about Yelp?<p>As for myself, I would want a way to upvote and downvote posts.  I do find myself filtering through entries to find the good ones.
======
edwintorok
Since when does a help system have posts?

Oh, you mean the website. I always thought Yelp refers to the 'yelp'
command...

